# Selling my TIVO HD with 1TB drive- Lifetime



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

I have up for auction, one of my TIVO's (The one that I have not used in over a year), it has about 3 months of use on the TB drive and I am including the original 160 Gig drive. Ebay auction # 320645243626 , a link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320645243626

Email me or PM me if you have any questions.

Jim


----------

